# My lathe setup



## decarpentier (Sep 22, 2009)

I built this bench/cabinet for my mini-lathe last year. Has space on top for both the grinder and lathe. Top two small drawers contain turning tools. There are no bottoms in these drawers so the chips won't accumulate. The large drawer contain all my lathe accessories. The large door has two shelves which contains miscellaneous items. The cabinet is made from double layers of 3/4" MDF for added weight. Drawer fronts are white ash. The cabinet rolls on wheels, but can be height adjusted with adjustable standoffs to a fixed position.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice set up Dqve, I am sure you will get some good coments from Bob.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking setup Dave. Bench and arrangement look good.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice setup.... But I think it would look better in my shop


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I have to agree with the group Dave, it is one fine looking outfit you have there.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is a fantastic lathe bench Dave! You paid close attention to both quality and detail in building it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Nice set up, Dave. Welcome to the forums. I will guess that you have some nice turnings to show us as well. Thats a nice clean design. Don't forget to post them here!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice bench! That little lathe is just about the perfect size for my shop!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> Very nice bench! That little lathe is just about the perfect size for my shop!


There ya go Deb. A perfect setup for you. What are you waiting on????:laugh::sarcastic:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie.... STOP...I'll be singing that D-I-V-O-R-C-E song soon...lol. Although Xmas AND my birthday are both coming up


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Deb, you see why I warned you about that (Poppa) Bernie guy :nono:


----------



## decarpentier (Sep 22, 2009)

*Image of the bottomless drawers*

Since all these posts are "heaping" praise on my creation I thought I would add an additional image of the "bottomless" drawers. Thanks again for the comments!

The only problem with the drawers, my long bowl gouges don't fit! I'll make a storage rack on the side of the cabinet to solve this little problem.

Dave:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's a great idea, Dave.. One I wouldn't have thought of!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the picture Dave. I was wondering how a bottomless drawer held tools but no saw dust or chips? HeHe!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dr.Zook said:


> Thanks for the picture Dave. I was wondering how a bottomless drawer held tools but no saw dust or chips? HeHe!


 
I wondered about that myself for a bit, Dave!


----------

